# Putting New frogs in tank after death?



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a Vivarium that I maintain in a church childcare center. I had a group of young frogs consisting of green auratus, azureus, blue auratus & Luecs. I separated the luecs to thier own viv. because they were about a year old and were getting to be of breeding age. Right at about that same time is when I added the blue auratus with the green & azureus. The blue was an adult from a store. Probably farm raised. I watched it in the store for a month or more and was very healthy. So I put him with the other two. Also, right around this time is when a volunteer started feeding. It was too late when I found out that he was only feeding once or twice a week, Sometimes. The blue auratus & azureus got skinny and died.

My question: If there were any parasites in the blue, did the stress of lack of food cause the immune system do break down. If it was parasites and the green who is still alive has been able to keep them at bay. How should I go about putting a new group of babies in the tank?

1) Fecal test the green & put it in quarentine if infected, leave tank fallow
2) Fecal test the green & completely redue & sanitize viv.
3) remove the green anyway because he'd be too big for a new group of babies. 
a. redue tank & sanitize
b. Leave fallow for a while
4) Anything else

Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I would personally strip down th whole tank and bleach it and start all over, no sense in taking the risk with the new frogs.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Julio said:


> o woudl personally strip down th whole tank and bleach it and start all over, no sense in taking the risk with the new frogs.


Me too.


This looks like the start of another EPIC mixing thread... so much fuel for the fire in the OP's post.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

its a public display tank, and I understand wanting to have the "rainbow" effect like a fish tank, but seriously. 

My advice is.... SHOCK....... strip it, bleach it, redo it and pick 1 type of frog to put back into it. Have your church pick their favorite group frog, and for goodness sakes, please educate your volunteers about proper care.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. As far as the volunteers go. Education without application is worse than worthless. You'd expect the youth pastors son to tell you the truth about the feeding schedule he'd been keeping. Well...

I have a group of 8 gold bi-colors that I was thinking about putting in. Or putting in some of the farm raised blue auratus and green auratus which are a mix of the two anyway.

The problem with tearing the whole thing down and starilizing it is that it is a large tank and it would be A LOT OF WORK. But not losing just one more frog would be worth it. If I knew of a way to not tear it down though and ensure safty that would be ideal. Any Ideas on how I could do that?


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

How big of a tank are we talking? I think that you'll find with a razorblade or box cutter, most of the tank can be cleaned out in about 30 minutes to an hour. You could even get your not-so-enlightened youth pastor's offspring to gut it for you as penance - then it's like no time at all.

I would suggest that you take the time to consider what you'd like in there, and not make the same mistakes that you made the first time. You'll be happier with a single species in the long run, and you wont be giving potential "inspired" frog enthusiasts the wrong idea as far as frog herptoculture. Get pretty broms if you want to have a rainbow of colors.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Quaz said:


> If I knew of a way to not tear it down though and ensure safty that would be ideal. Any Ideas on how I could do that?


You can! http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/equipment/oxy-active.pdf


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't buy that a spritz of peroxide will do it.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Occidentalis said:


> I don't buy that a spritz of peroxide will do it.


Based on what? Considering the warnings, I don't think it is just peroxide.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

I just don't think that there is any way to completely cover all the nooks and crannies by spray application, or to knock out an entire worm life cycle that may take a month or more. It says it contains peroxide, which comes with a whole load of precautions itself. I'd be interested to know if there is anything else in it that might kill encapsulated bacteria, etc


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ifits a higher percent peroxide it could kill your moss to. When I worked at the salmon/steelhead hatchery we sterilized with 35 percent peroxide, and it makes moss smoke on contact


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

frogparty said:


> ifits a higher percent peroxide it could kill your moss to. When I worked at the salmon/steelhead hatchery we sterilized with 35 percent peroxide, and it makes moss smoke on contact


Sounds like fun.. I've got some 40 that I use to bleach skulls, I'll have to try that =)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> You can! http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/equipment/oxy-active.pdf


Here is the MSDS for that product http://www.astralpool.cn/sites/resources/documents/en/110GB-1205-01.pdf.. 

On a different note, given the level of organics in a terrarium, I have hard time buying into the peroxide being able to disinfect the substrate much less sterilize it. I'm not sure off hand that peroxide is going to do a whole lot for facultative anaerobes which includes a lot of frog pathogens when they are shielded by a lot of organics.. 

And I have very strong doubts that it will cause a problem for parasites in the substrate. 

Ed


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I frequently disinfect stuff with the spraying of peroxide and then vinegar technique from TWI, when I was using hand spray misters I stupidly and accidentally started misting my Colon tank with peroxide, I noticed it when there was foam forming on the substrate as I was misting it - I freaked out and started misting like crazy with water but it didn't seem to affect the frogs at all, I did the same to my Chiriqui tank with the vinegar bottle once, noticed it when I started smelling vinegar, the female started jumping around but that mighta just been from being shocked by being directly misted upon, again I freaked out and started misting the tank down like crazy with the water, again no effect on the frogs, so I doubt those by them self without the other would really disinfect a tank. Needless to say I don't trust myself with the little hand misting bottles anymore and I only mist with the big pump up sprayer now until I put together a misting system


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, I think If I do a fecal test of the remaining frog than that will tell me if I need to take action. There is a foam wall with a slate waterfall siliconed to the back of the tank and a huge piece of driftwood siliconed and foamed in aswell. 
It's a 76 oceanic half circle aquarium. Another issue is that my cost to the church and the guy who owns the maintainance company that I do the work for. So I think I'm going to take a fecal sample to a vet that we maintain a reef tank for and have them do a float and smear. 

If it's clean I'll remove the auratus and put in a group of froglets. If there are worms or parasites then I'll do a complete overhaul. Oh fun... Hey though, can't beat getting paid over $100 to do what I love. Deffinitely good use of a Saturday.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Posted something and then saw Ed's link to the MSDS.


----------

